# First time with Pellet Smoker, first time smoking multiple pieces. First time with a large crowd of just adults. Some Questions!



## thunderdoom (Mar 10, 2021)

So I'm gearing up for a large bachelor party. The largest Boston Butt I've done has been probably 12/13 pounds. I figure for 20 grown men all around 30-40 years old I'm looking at 17 pounds of meat. (figuring 40% meat loss through smoking, 1/2 pound per person). Also, this event is pretty far out of town and the parking area is a little too far from the cabin for bringing my smoker. The Cabin _Does _have a nice pellet smoker however. So a few questions: Is my math right is I buy two 9 pound butts or is 40% too much loss? Is the 1/2 pound a person loo much or too low? (I have only ever served a mix of males, females, children). Do I need to allot for more time smoking since I am smoking two butts rather than just one? What am I looking at as far as time with the pellet smoker?  Anything I need to know about a pellet smoker? My past experience is: I started with a char-griller barrel smoker, moved onto that great little vertical brinkman smoker they discontinued, now I have a large big green egg. Any advice is more than welcome!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2021)

Figure 4oz-6oz of meat per person. Plus sides. Two 9lb  butts will prob cook faster than one 17 lb butt. Plus you get more bark.  Of course you know that its ready when it probes all over like butter. Your mileage may vary. This is based on my experience.
Jim


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 12, 2021)

In my experience, if only men are eating (especially in the age range you mention) I would plan 12 oz per person. But that heavily depends on how many and what type sides you have. Besides, if you have leftovers you can always take it home and there is nothing worse than running out of meat. 

Smaller butts will cook faster than larger ones of course, but the number of butts will not significantly alter the cooking time. Just make sure you rotate them, changing which is closer to the heat source from time to time.

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

